# ergo not working out, rec another a carrier?



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been wearing my 4 mo in the ergo on my front for the past week or so and I'm really liking it but now its starting to hurt my shoulders. I am small and I think my shoulders are too narrow for it. The shoulder straps seem to want to slip off my shoulders, even though I have the chest strap buckled across my back. I've tried sliding it up a little higher and tightening it so it holds the shoulder straps closer together but it doesn't seem to help much. Does anyone else have this problem?
Can anyone recommend a carrier that might work better for me?
I have a mei tai that I soooo want to love, but I just don't. I also have a few wraps, some stretchy, some woven. I like them because they're comfy but I've been wearing one for the past 4 months and I'm sick of wrapping now. Thats why I was liking the ergo, because its so quick and easy to get on and off, especially out of the house for running errands. I also like that I can wear it front or back.
So what I'm looking for is a 2-shouldered carrier that I can use front or back, that is fast to put on, and that would work well on a small frame. (I'm 5'3", 120-ish, narrow shoulders). Does my perfect carrier exist?
TIA


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

what kind of MT do you have? they are all different - it might be that you'd prefer one that was larger bodied/smaller bodied/more angled straps/less angled straps/etc.

and what don't you like about the MT? maybe a 'buckle tai" with a buckled waist belt and MT straps would the way to go?

i don't like any SSC's for front carries but i think they're brilliant for back carries. i have found that there isn't necessarily one carrier that i love equally for all occasions, kwim? for a front carry (which i only do with a small infant) i like a wrap. for a back carry i like a MT - but when they get really big and heavy i prefer an SSC. ring slings are perfect for quick ins and outs and for discreet public nursing... i think each carrier has its place.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah pixiepunk, I definitely agree that each carrier has its place. Thats why I have several kinds. I do like my wrap but honestly I'm tired of wrapping it and its getting too hot to be all wrapped up, I like to pull it really wide across my back like a shirt. I have a gauze one and its still to warm for us.
Anyway, you asked what kind of MT I have. Its made by a wahm from allnaturalmommies.com. It has wide, pleated, unpadded shoulder straps that are angled slightly. I'm actually wearing it right now and its not that bad now that dd is getting a little bigger (she's 4 mo and 14-ish lbs). I still have to cinch the bottom and I think it might hurt her legs, she gets deep red ridges behind her knees. She's sleeping right now so it can't be too uncomfortable. She won't let me froggy her legs- she cries. What I mainly don't like about it is that the straps are made from the same fabric as the body (I think its twill) and they aren't heavy or sturdy enough. They get twisted and wrinkled really easily and its hard for me get it tied myself so the straps are flat across my back, kwim? This is ok for when we're home, but it sucks when I'm in a parking lot trying to get dd in it so its comfy for both of us. I feel like its hit or miss. Sometimes I put her in and we're both fine, but other times she's just so uncomfortable. I'm sure there's a learning curve to it. Funny that I can wrap 5 yds of fabric really well, but a MT is hard for me.
I like your suggestion for a buckle tie, except I think I'd rather have the buckle for the shoulder straps, so it would be more similar to the ergo. I don't mind tying the waist.
Thanks for your response. Maybe I should just keep on trying the MT. I do like that I can put the straps where I want them to be, unlike the ergo because its too rigid and structured. Maybe I just need more practice with my MT before I can love it


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you tried the Ergo with her on your back yet? It sounds like she's old enough for that. Ergos are way better for back carries than front carries. Even if you find something else in the meantime, you might love it for back carries.

Is the Ergo the latest version, with the non-removable chest belt? If it's an older one, you might try crossing the shoulder straps behind you for front carries. Some people find SSCs more comfy for front carries with the straps that way.

It sounds like you might like a different type of MTs. Many people like the kind that has lightly padded straps, rather than wide, unpadded ones. That's really a preference issue.









If you want a buckle tie, you might consider a Connecta or Pikkolo. Connectas are awesome for front carries. Also, Connecta is coming out with a structured waist band that will be able to be used with a Connecta to give more support for back carries with heavy babies. I haven't tried a Pikkolo, but they have the forward facing option which some babies insist on.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've been looking forward to wearing her on my back, I just don't know if she's ready. I do really like the ergo for back carries, I got it for dd1 when she was 11 months old but didn't get a lot of use because I got preggo and found it too uncomfortable around my waist. But that is why I got it- for back carrying. I guess dd2 is old/big enough to give it a try. It just makes me nervous that I won't be able to see her face and respond as quickly to her.
Thanks for your reply qfbrenda. I might consider a connecta. In the meantime I'll try crossing the straps of my ergo. Thanks for your suggestions!!


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you should try a Chunei!

This website sells them, and there's a video to explain what it is and how to use it:
http://www.hosausa.com/

I bought mine here (different brands, lower prices), and Jen is lovely to work with:
http://thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com/

Reasons why I think a properly fitted Chunei would work for you:
1) They are Korean, and the average Korean woman is your size or smaller.
2) It's super comfortable, spreading the baby's weight out across your entire torso. (I find it more comfortable than the Ergo, my 4th gen beco that I love so much, the Hapai baby, and the Patapum Baby.)
3) You can carry your baby on your front or back (and modified hip carry).
4) You can use this until toddler ages.
5) They're cute, and when worn, are very flattering (no squishing tummy or breasts out in strange ways).
6) VERY easy ON and OFF!!! Just watch that video, and you'll see.
7) A Chunei (from TheKoreanBaby blog) costs less than a Ergo or Beco, even with international shipping)!

Here are a few pics of me and DS in our Woorisling Chunei:
http://photos-c.ak.facebook.com/phot...91250_9987.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/phot...391251_322.jpg
http://photos-h.ak.facebook.com/phot...91255_1736.jpg


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

Maybe try a Kozy MT? it is made of a cotton canvas, much sturdier IMO than twill, which i actually like for a MT as well, but the canvas is definitely sturdier and less prone to getting scrunched and twisted up. and it has padded shoulder straps which i find to be a lot more comfortable than the unpadded wrap-style straps.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I have a babyhawk you could try. reg mt no head rest.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Beco Butterfly all the way! It's like the Ergo, but so much more comfortable (for you and baby)! I have narrow shoulders, and I had the same probelm with Ergo's straps.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

CHUNEI CHUNEI CHUNEI!!!!!

I can't LIVE with out my CHunei! I wish I had found them YEARS ago! No pain anywhere- happy baby- relativly easy learning curve- and is fast and safe.


----------

